# What kind of Rohm?



## sully (Jul 27, 2003)

Any Guess about this guy. I was thinking Diamond?


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

with all the red around the gills, I'd say Spilo CF


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

hmm....

http://thefishcatcher.net/shop/product_inf...bd83ef334f653d8


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

that looks like a medinai. If so, you're one lucky dude. There's only 1 other person I know of on this board that has a medinai. Maybe frank can clear things up


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I would also go with the Medinai.. Diamond Rhoms usually dont have the red around the gill plate. but Medinai with plus the spots.


----------



## sully (Jul 27, 2003)

He seems to lose colour when the lights are off.


----------



## sully (Jul 27, 2003)

another


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

still looks like a spilo cf. Mine did the same thing (losing color with the light off), like red bellies sometimes do.

nice looking fish no matter what it is though


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

i also say spilo cf, like i said before. im now wondering(hoping) if mine is S.medinai since it has yellow eyes. im pretty sure thats not an Eigenmani. we need help from frank too be sure







. I hope he can take a peek at my thread as well while he's at it









Oburi


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

S. Rhombeus.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

I dunno guys... It still looks like a medinai to me...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I doubt it is S. medinai......probably SpiloCF. Hard to judge this fish by the eye color because water and lighting (flash) can render an eye color pretty much invalid. Perhaps the owner can tell us what color the fishes eyes actually are. If they are reddish-orange to reddish-yellow then SpiloCF if yellow......then S. medinai.


----------



## sully (Jul 27, 2003)

Yeah the eyes are slightly red, so spilio cf it is, he's cool I am happy with him. I would like to be sure just for my own knowledge what it is.


----------

